# Two days of Methimazole at 10 mg and sore throat



## curious (Nov 21, 2011)

I just started taking methimazole (at 10 mg once a day) two days ago and I have developed a minor sore throat. Is this cause for concern?

I'm usually pretty susceptible to sore throats and get them occasionally. But the coincidence of this sore throat beginning soon after I start methimazole makes me think.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

curious said:


> I just started taking methimazole (at 10 mg once a day) two days ago and I have developed a minor sore throat. Is this cause for concern?
> 
> I'm usually pretty susceptible to sore throats and get them occasionally. But the coincidence of this sore throat beginning soon after I start methimazole makes me think.


It is a concern; it's included in the "warning" re this particular Rx. Please call your doctor and read the insert that came with your Rx.

Do not fool around w/this.

Sending hugs and please keep us informed.


----------



## curious (Nov 21, 2011)

I agree and I don't fool around with anything =)
I sent an email to the doctor. After having what I believe was a small fever last night, I have decided not to take the medicine today.

I hope that a small dosage over two days wouldn't have done this. It was my understanding that the chances of side effects at a dosage this small were minimal.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

curious said:


> I agree and I don't fool around with anything =)
> I sent an email to the doctor. After having what I believe was a small fever last night, I have decided not to take the medicine today.
> 
> I hope that a small dosage over two days wouldn't have done this. It was my understanding that the chances of side effects at a dosage this small were minimal.


That's the problem w/ an Rx; no 2 people react the same and I think a lot depends on how advanced your hyper symptoms are also.

I am so glad that you have posted to let us know that you did in fact e-mail your doc, that you stopped the med in the meantime.

When you posted, I became very concerned.


----------



## Prairie Rose (Nov 17, 2011)

Gosh. I hope it's nothing. Please let us know, ok?
I take the same dosage and have been on it about 2 months with no problems thus far.


----------



## curious (Nov 21, 2011)

Well I emailed both my doctor and my endocrinologist. Both believed the sore throat was not related.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

curious said:


> Well I emailed both my doctor and my endocrinologist. Both believed the sore throat was not related.


And why did they believe that I wonder?

It is important to monitor any symptoms of fever or sore throat while taking methimazole; this could indicate the development of agranulocytosis, an uncommon but severe side effect resulting from a drop in the white blood cell count (to be specific, neutropenia, a deficiency of neutrophils). A complete blood count (CBC) with differential is performed to confirm the suspicion, in which case the drug is discontinued. Administration of recombinant human granulocyte colony-stimulating factor (rhG-CSF) may increase recovery.

read more...............

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methimazole


----------



## Prairie Rose (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm going to guess that the doctors do not think the sore throat is from the methi because the patient had only taken the drug for two days.

I know my doc told me it takes a few weeks for the methi to start taking effect.

I could be totally wrong here, so just a guess.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Prairie Rose said:


> I'm going to guess that the doctors do not think the sore throat is from the methi because the patient had only taken the drug for two days.
> 
> I know my doc told me it takes a few weeks for the methi to start taking effect.
> 
> I could be totally wrong here, so just a guess.


Believe me, we need all the help and input we can get here! Your comment is a good "possible!"


----------



## curious (Nov 21, 2011)

It is my understanding that the risk of agranulocytosis is related to the dosage of methimazole. 10 mg presents even less of a chance for developing it, if any at all. With PPU, I believe the risk is NOT related, and that agranulocytosis can develop at any dosage, but it is still rare.

Also as Prairie Rose had said, it'd be a little early for me to develop it.

Those are my understandings, anyway. Thanks everyone! Never hurts to stay on your toes with medications.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

curious said:


> It is my understanding that the risk of agranulocytosis is related to the dosage of methimazole. 10 mg presents even less of a chance for developing it, if any at all. With PPU, I believe the risk is NOT related, and that agranulocytosis can develop at any dosage, but it is still rare.
> 
> Also as Prairie Rose had said, it'd be a little early for me to develop it.
> 
> Those are my understandings, anyway. Thanks everyone! Never hurts to stay on your toes with medications.


And we will dance on our toes!










Glad you are okay; that's the bottom line here.


----------

